# Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?



## taller (19. Februar 2010)

*Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Hallo!

Ich habe bereists einige Mäuse angetestet und leider alle zurückgeschickt, weil ich nach einigen Minuten Schmerzen am Handballen verspürt habe (unbequeme Auflage).

Ich hatte vorher eine Razer DeathAdder. Diese Maus war wirklich genial, größe, Form, hat alles gepasst (bequem). Bis Sie den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Dachte ich versuche mal eine neue Maus, bisher waren aber alle zu unbequem für meine Hand.

Diese hatte ich schon:

Logitech G500
Logitech G9x
Roccat Kone
Roccat Kova

Könnt ihr mir eine Alternative nennen? Dreh sonst durch


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Also die Roccat Kone ist schon sehr groß!!!
Größere Mäuse kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Sharkoon FireGlider
Ich habe sie selbst, und große Hände!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Schonmal die Razer Mamba in der Hand gehabt? Ich finde sie (obwohl ich auch recht große Hände habe) sehr gut. Klutten hat die mal getestet (Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...zer-mamba-destructor-pad-im-extreme-test.html) Ist ein sehr schönes Teil mit einem mehr oder weniger sehr hohem Preis. Lohnt sich aber definitiv das Ding zu kaufen, die Maus ist einfach nur hammer


----------



## taller (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*



> Also die Roccat Kone ist schon sehr groß!!!
> Größere Mäuse kenne ich leider nicht.


 Klar ist die groß, aber die Form ist nichts für meine Hand.


----------



## Dartwurst (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Die Revoltec FightMouse Pro verrichtet bei mir seit 1 Jahr sehr gute Dienste. Und das bei Händen wie Toillettendeckel!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

G500. Die G9x ist zu klein wenn man große Hände hat. Die Kone ist technisch überholt und die Kova ist vom Sensor nix.


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

mal eine mx518  Logitech oder Microsoft Expl 30 versucht ? 
Das sind so Mäuse die gut in der Hand liegen und eine gute Abtatst Rate haben, wo die Microsoft Expl 30  sich etwas abgreift nach einer weile Gebrauchspuren zu die 
 ist klar MX 518 besser  und vom Preis ähnlich,
mit bestellen ohne vorher ausprobiert zu habe ist eh misst, am besten in einen dieser Geitz Merkte  gehen und selber vor dem Kauf ausprobieren , das mache ich auch immer so bei Keyboards und Mäusen .


----------



## taller (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*



> G500. Die G9x ist zu klein wenn man große Hände hat. Die Kone ist technisch überholt und die Kova ist vom Sensor nix.


Öhm, es ging nicht darum welche ich davon nehmen soll, die hatte ich alle schon und sind für meine Hand zu unbequem.

Am ehesten erträglich war da noch die Roccat Kova. Die bequemste Maus war bis jetzt die Razer DeathAdder. Denke die Mamba geht am ehesten in diese Richtung? Kennt jemand die Lachesis oder was ist mit der CM Storm Sentinel?


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

glaub es mir selber im Landen  ausprobieren isrt einfach besser als Blind irgendwas zu bestellen .


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Wenn die Kova bequem ist, dann versuch mal die Xai. Bekommt man schon ab 65 Euro. Ist zwar etwas teurer aber für die Technik die verbaut ist lohnt sich der Preis.


----------



## amdfreak (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Razer Lachesis is auch nich schlecht, nur hald teurer.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Versuch dir ne G7 zu besorgen.
Wird es bestimmt nicht mehr Neu geben, aber die ist wirklich für große Hände.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Die G7 hat die Form der G500 und die fand er unbequem. Die Lachesis ist auch nicht wirklich für große Hände geeignet.


----------



## sordit (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Razer Copperhead
Hab bei 1,97 entsprechend lange Finger und fand die liegt in der Hand als hätte man sie mit nem Gipsabdruck angepasst. 
Aber muss natürlich jeder selber probieren. Einschlägige Modelle kann man ja bei jedem Geizistgeilichbindochnichtblöd Markt begrapschen.
Mochte da meine Finger überstanden an den Logitech Modellen nicht, dass die Tasten nicht ganz bis nach vorne gehen.


----------



## tripod (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

hab auch nicht umbedingt kleine hände und bin mit meiner logitech mx revolution
recht zufrieden, musste sie aber vor kurzem einschicken weil die linke maustaste nach einem jahr gebrauch teils ungewollt doppelklicks verursacht hat, aber ansonsten eine tolle maus.
seit grad eben hab ich auch ne razer mamba in gebrauch die liegt auch wirklich toll
in der hand, wobei die meiner persönlichen meinung nach nicht so gut geeignet sein dürfte für wirklich grosse hände.
grund: wenn ich bei der mx die hand drauflege sind meine fingerspitzen genau am vorderen ende der maus, bei der mamba mit gleichem test stehen meine fingerkuppen vorne leicht drüber.

am besten wird sein du machst nen "hand-on" test in nem geschäft


----------



## Broiler (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Moin also ich würd an deiner Stelle nochmal ne Deth Adder nehmen ich hol mir die bald nochmal für meinen neuen PC, da ich nix besseres finden konnte und seit nen paar monaten gibt es ne Respawn Edition mit nen paar DPi mehr und noch nen bissel weiß net wie lange du deine hattest....

Razer Death Adder rockt


----------



## roadgecko (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Also ich würde dir die Razer´s ans Herz legen. Habe auf der GamesCom am PCGH Stand eine gewonnen () und finde sie größer und ergonomischer als meine vohrige Sidewinder, OCZ Equalizer etc...


----------



## Jagdtiger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Die Roccat Kone liegt gerade bei großen Händen sehr gut in der Hand.
Die Kone hat sich zu dem auch als solide Maus etabliert, nachdem die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt wurden.
Ich selber nutze die nun schon seid Monaten und bin von der Funktionalität und Qualität durchweg überzeugt.


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Die MX518 ist nicht schlecht, wobei da der kleine Finger nur nen schlechten Halt hat.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. April 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Jaaa, das Problem kenn ich, vor gut 3 Jahren hatte ich genau die selbe Entscheidung vor mir ... hab auch sehr große Hände und bin extrem anspruchsvoll ^^

Ich hab mich damals nach langem probieren (die Leute im hiesigen Saturn haben mich schon für bekloppt erklärt ^^) für die Microsoft Habu entschieden, die Maus ist schön lang und ich persönlich bevorzuge eine sehr flache Form ... 

Auch sehr gut fand ich die MX518, schön groß, angenehme Form aber nach mehreren Stunden hab ich Schmerzen im Handgelenk bekommen ... wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge flache Mäuse ...

Das einfachste ist, du gehst in den nächsten Media Markt / Saturn und begrapscht mal alle Mäus die du da so findest ... hat mir auch geholfen


----------



## Tech-Freak (6. April 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

Also Ich kann dir die Cyborg-Reihe von Saitek empfehlen ... die hat nen Motor im Innenleben und somit kannste die Maus an deine Hand perfekt anpassen ..
Saitek bringt sogar im Moment eine neue heraus bei der man so ziemlich alles umstellen und einbauen kann ... das Design gefällt mir zwar bei der nicht so aber das is ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*



amdfreak schrieb:


> Razer Lachesis is auch nich schlecht, nur hald teurer.




Jo die is für große Hände perfekt, hab auch so eine...


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

*AW: Problem: Große Hand, also welche Maus?*

CM Storm Sentinel Advance
 auch nen versuch werd! find sie super. und sie passen zu meinen pranken


----------

